# Holy Chitole, Romex prices



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Wen't into a Home Depot today to get some led lamps. And saw the 12-2 and 14-2 bins and the prices today were $108 for 12-2 and $95 for 14-2 250 ft rolls. Less than a week ago it was selling for $85 and $60. The next house I am going to wire I bought the 1,000 ft rolls of both already , about a year ago when we first put in for a permit. ( subject for another thread, it takes over a yr now to run a permit ). I wish I could get the price of the contract adjusted to todays price but it's fixed already. It was around 65 for 12 and 48 for 14 per 250 when I picked it all up.


----------



## DashDingo (Feb 11, 2018)

Ho lee chit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah I happened to check last night and saw that 12-2 was 92.50$ in my area. Highest I have ever seen it.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Just looked online and we're at $102 for 12-2 in CT. Wish I bought some last week too.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Well it's going to be higher than that tomorrow.

Buy it today while it's cheap!


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Is scrap going up? It should be high too right? I would think 2008 high.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

China is buying up precious metals.

PVC prices are going crazy too because of oil prices and plant shutdown in TEXAS


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

The other day 12/2 at my local HD was $82.00. Did it go up that much in 3 days? It is almost up to the Jimmy Carter days.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow. HD here is at 78 loonies for 250’ of 14/2, which is higher than it was.


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

$91.20 and $63.22 respectively here. That's Depot pricing.


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

154 Canakistan beer tokens for a 150M (~500 foot) roll of 14/2 at Home Depot and roughly the same at the supply house where I am. It wasn't all that long ago the same roll was $109.99...


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Max C. said:


> 154 Canakistan beer tokens for a 150M (~500 foot) roll of 14/2 at Home Depot and roughly the same at the supply house where I am. It wasn't all that long ago the same roll was $109.99...


That's a lot of doll hairs just to make the angry pixies follow a chooching path.


----------



## Yankee77 (Oct 5, 2020)

*We put everything in pipe* 😳


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

and now I look like a genius for hoarding my copper scrap from the last 4 years, had nothing to do with laziness...


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Asked one of my suppliers today what's the outlook. They expect wire to maybe increase up to 50% more this year


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

$82 at Lowes tonight


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

wcord said:


> Asked one of my suppliers today what's the outlook. They expect wire to maybe increase up to 50% more this year


Sweet mother of MRSA.


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

Monday I'm installing a temporary solution to re-energize a warehouse that got it's copper stolen literally out of it's switchgear inside the warehouse... Someone broke in and stole the copper out of the damn switchgear, I hear they cut the busbars out and everything as well, I ain't making it up haha... I'll snag a pic come Monday.
Looks like we're all going to be doing a lot of temporary generators and pulling in new feeds from here on out, get ready!!!


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

Over 40 years ago I lived next to a sub-station supervisor for a good sized utility. Even back then he told about copper being stolen out of substations.


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> That's a lot of doll hairs just to make the angry pixies follow a chooching path.


What else would you expect from the Homeless Despot?


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

wcord said:


> Asked one of my suppliers today what's the outlook. They expect wire to maybe increase up to 50% more this year


Spot price for copper is almost $5. It more than doubled in the last couple months. Steel is at an all time high in history. Oil has doubled in two months. The stock market is tanking as they price in making $1 9 trillion dollars of debt appear with $0.00 in actual value behind it. Sort of like taking out a huge loan to buy your 16 year old kid a Tesla for their first car...total waste of money. This is just the beginning. As inflation kicks in we will see a recession that will make 2009 seem like a minor bump in the road. And then DC will of course say the only solution is $4 trillion in new taxes.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

The markets and the economy always tank after a republican administration's policies come to fruition.


----------



## Homeownerpiping (Feb 22, 2021)

My local home depot. Ouch.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Wow


----------



## Yankee77 (Oct 5, 2020)

$3.50 per pound scrapyards


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Why aren't the crackheads high jacking the wire truck instead of cutting into live power in substations? I mean I know they're ******** but Jesus.


----------



## Homeownerpiping (Feb 22, 2021)

mofos be cray said:


> Why aren't the crackheads high jacking the wire truck instead of cutting into live power in substations? I mean I know they're ****** but Jesus.


I mean Walter white style train heist would be even better. I found a guy on Craigslist selling 2500’ spool. of 12 stranded for $250/spools. While I’m doing all solid, seems like a great investment!


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> The markets and the economy always tank after a republican administration's policies come to fruition.


You're a special kind of ignorant aren't you?


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

A Little Short said:


> You're a special kind of ignorant aren't you?


Just ask him how Andy's policies are working out... very touching.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Interesting follow up with no pictures. Checked again last evening cause I was there paying my monthly billing. There are two stacking places sometimes for nm cables, one is at the end of one of the electrical isles and the other one is where all the spooled wires are also located. The stack of 12-2 rolls at the mid isle near the rolls of single wires is still price labeled at $108 dollars and twenty feet away at the end of the isle the other stack had rolls of 12-2 labeled $98 bucks. Same manufacturer. I didn't buy from either stack. I'm good for now. I'll see what the supply houses are shooting first.


----------



## D-tecLED (Mar 10, 2021)

macmikeman said:


> Wen't into a Home Depot today to get some led lamps. And saw the 12-2 and 14-2 bins and the prices today were $108 for 12-2 and $95 for 14-2 250 ft rolls. Less than a week ago it was selling for $85 and $60. The next house I am going to wire I bought the 1,000 ft rolls of both already , about a year ago when we first put in for a permit. ( subject for another thread, it takes over a yr now to run a permit ). I wish I could get the price of the contract adjusted to todays price but it's fixed already. It was around 65 for 12 and 48 for 14 per 250 when I picked it all up.


Advertisement removed.
@D-tecLED please read the forum rules on advertising. 
Future advertisements will result in a permanent ban.
Thank you.


----------



## Johnzo (Aug 8, 2018)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> That's a lot of doll hairs just to make the angry pixies follow a chooching path.


I can tell you're the kinda guy who keeps his D in a vice.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

LOL -next there will be those alarm tags on each roll of 14/2 like they wrap around the battery kits in the bad neighborhoods, and full rolls of NM at the pawn shops.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

When I had someone bid on wiring a new 250,000sq/ft building. The contract bid read "priced at $x.xx per pound for copper. Actual price will be set upon award of contract and copper price at that time".

Cowboy


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

jbfan said:


> $82 at Lowes tonight


Must be old stock-- we are at $98 here in chapel hill at Lowes


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Must be old stock-- we are at $98 here in chapel hill at Lowes


That was last Friday. I was in there today, but did not check prices.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Must be old stock-- we are at $98 here in chapel hill at Lowes


Isn't everything more expensive in Canada?


----------



## NLC (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm surprised no one has snarkily asked, "How much longer do you think it'll take before someone lobbies to bring back aluminum wiring?" I'll be the snark.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

It was just 22 days ago it hit 108. Now:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

What a bite in the ass, 25' of AFC 10/2 MC at HD yesterday, over $65, comes to about $2.60 a foot.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

LGLS said:


> Isn't everything more expensive in Canada?


Normally, yes, even after you convert loonies to greenbacks.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

JasonCo said:


> Monday I'm installing a temporary solution to re-energize a warehouse that got it's copper stolen literally out of it's switchgear inside the warehouse... Someone broke in and stole the copper out of the damn switchgear, I hear they cut the busbars out and everything as well, I ain't making it up haha... I'll snag a pic come Monday.
> Looks like we're all going to be doing a lot of temporary generators and pulling in new feeds from here on out, get ready!!!


You may already know this if the gear is CH/Eaton there is a GO number on a name plate somewhere on the gear. If you can locate that number and call the local office you can get all of the pieces made for bus re manufactured. Then again UL listings and your local AHJ may think differently than that. I mention this only in the amount of time it could save getting the gear back together. I have been told that SQD has something similar, but I do not know for sure.


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

SH pricing for a 1000' spool of 12/2: $489.58

Home Depot says: $1,595.68

Yeah uh, no.

Edit: disregard, that's for 12/2*/2 *(with signal and control wire).


----------



## BreakYoSelf (Apr 12, 2021)

LGLS said:


> That's a lot of doll hairs just to make the angry pixies follow a chooching path.


AVE


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Amazon at $126 and $110.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Just checked several Home Depot’s and Lowe’s in my area and none of them have 250’ rolls of 14/2 romex. Maybe everyone is panic buying because of the increases. That’s what I was trying to do.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

122 for 12/2 last night.


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

I bought two 1,000' spools of nm from my SH this week. $489 for 12/2, $330 for 14/2.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

blueheels2 said:


> 122 for 12/2 last night.


Same up here in my area.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

ohm it hertz said:


> I bought two 1,000' spools of nm from my SH this week. $489 for 12/2, $330 for 14/2.


That’s a good price per foot for the 14/2. My SH is at 43 cents per foot, that’s why I try and get it cheaper at the Depot.


----------



## 200amp (Apr 23, 2021)

paulengr said:


> Spot price for copper is almost $5. It more than doubled in the last couple months. Steel is at an all time high in history. Oil has doubled in two months. The stock market is tanking as they price in making $1 9 trillion dollars of debt appear with $0.00 in actual value behind it. Sort of like taking out a huge loan to buy your 16 year old kid a Tesla for their first car...total waste of money. This is just the beginning. As inflation kicks in we will see a recession that will make 2009 seem like a minor bump in the road. And then DC will of course say the only solution is $4 trillion in new taxes.


It's the sign of a strong economy starting! They are anticipating high usage for these metals! oil prices have not doubled they are about the same or a slight bit higher and that's because demand is up!


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

200amp said:


> It's the sign of a strong economy starting! They are anticipating high usage for these metals! oil prices have not doubled they are about the same or a slight bit higher and that's because demand is up!


Or supply shortages from facility shutdowns and a recent more restrictive stance on energy production in the US.


----------



## ptheriot72 (Apr 11, 2018)

$610.00 for 1000 12/2 romex. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Public Pricing (23 April 2021)

14/2 - 150m (500' +/-) = $1.30 / m ($0.39 / foot) = $195 per roll
12/2 - 150m (500' +/-) = $2.06 / m ($0.62 / foot) = $309 per roll

Contractor pricing is not much different right now. Also not a lot of inventory available right now either.

Cheers
John


----------



## Homeownerpiping (Feb 22, 2021)

$140 for 250’ 12/2 at Lowe’s right now. $8.38 for an 8 foot 2x4...


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

$7.09 for 2-2-2-4 SER at the depot but the supply house was $12.00+/-. PVC was also cheaper at the Depot but the supply did not last long. Gone in two days.


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

Navyguy said:


> Public Pricing (23 April 2021)
> 
> 14/2 - 150m (500' +/-) = $1.30 / m ($0.39 / foot) = $195 per roll
> 12/2 - 150m (500' +/-) = $2.06 / m ($0.62 / foot) = $309 per roll
> ...


At the local Westburne, 14/2 is $1.53 per meter ($229.50 for a 150M roll) before discount. As you said though, the difference between what the public pays and what contractors pay isn't massive these days


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

I’ve been trying to support my SH and break away as much as possible from Home Depot these days but when it comes to the romex prices they make it too hard, Depot always has the wire for less. 

In my area:
250 coils of 12/2 this week went up to $140
250 coils of 14/2 this week went up to $104


----------



## SummitElectric1 (Aug 8, 2016)

NM cable at HD in the North Atlanta metro market jumped about 15% this week.
I was in my local supply house a couple of days ago to get some material for a recessed lighting install and the supply house was out of 14/2 NM.

NM prices today at HD locally:
*14/2 250' - $120 (was $51.21 six months ago, $39.19 one year ago).
12/2 250' - $160 (was $78.51 six months ago).
14/2 250' - $154.53 (was $80.00 six months ago, $61.24 one year ago).
6/2 125' - (If you can find it) $378.00 (was 165.00 one year ago).*

I priced a finished basement on Monday and told the customer (also written into quote/contract) that we could only guarantee the quote for 24 hours because of material scarcity and price increases. The framing and other work won't be completed for a couple of weeks so it will be at least 3 weeks before electrical rough. I explained to the customer that if they accepted the quote the only way to guarantee the price was to pay a deposit and we would purchase the material package to secure current pricing. Due to the number of lights, switches, and outlets in the basement the material cost for this job has increased a bit in the past 72 hours. 

If things keep going like this we're going to need a bigger shop to store materials for projects that are 3-6 weeks out.


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

Home Depot today in my area! For FUK sake!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

You can straight up buy a full roll of 4 bare solid at the supply house and take it down to the metal scrap yard and make a profit! Times are crazy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

By me I can buy 12/2 MC $40.00 a roll cheaper than 12/2 NM. 12/2 at the supply house is $195.00 a roll and at HD it is $170.00 a roll.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Welcome to the new world order


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

Today, I bought some 14/2 UF-B that was half the price of the same length of NM-B.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

This is a* National Security ISSUE,* the idiots in charge now have no clue its going on. They need to be on it...find out why the prices are so HIGH and come up with a plan to handle it....the bullshit stories I get from my supplies are just bullshit..... IMO This is nothing more than price gouging by everyone in the supply chain.....We hare heading to hyper inflation. They talk about things going only going up 10% on the news......basic building materials have more than doubled in price in 6 months.

The extra cost are going to be increasingly transferred to every day products....are they going to wait until Milk is $50 per gallon and bread cost $30 per loaf before they will recognize there is a problem.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Tonedeaf said:


> This is a* National Security ISSUE,* the idiots in charge now have no clue its going on. They need to be on it...find out why the prices are so HIGH and come up with a plan to handle it....the bullshit stories I get from my supplies are just bullshit..... IMO This is nothing more than price gouging by everyone in the supply chain.....We hare heading to hyper inflation. They talk about things going only going up 10% on the news......basic building materials have more than doubled in price in 6 months.
> 
> The extra cost are going to be increasingly transferred to every day products....are they going to wait until Milk is $50 per gallon and bread cost $30 per loaf before they will recognize there is a problem.


But the billionaires will get even more rich because of it......that's all that matters, isn't it?


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

As long as people keep paying, the price will stay the same and even continue to rise until it gets to the point products sit on the shelves unsold, then they’ll do something. Until then they’re still making money so they say “what’s wrong with that?”


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

This past Friday, I stopped by the local Westburne and was told by the counter-guy that branches within a 100 mile radius are experiencing a massive shortage of most copper wire types. Everything from single-conductor to TECK. Deliveries of 14/2 NM are estimated at as high as 40 weeks out. Apparently, aluminum is almost entirely unaffected.



MotoGP1199 said:


> Welcome to the new world order


It just gets better and better...


----------



## SummitElectric1 (Aug 8, 2016)

NM cable prices are finally dropping...

I was in HD this morning and I noticed that prices for 250' rolls of 14/2 and 12/2 have both dropped since yesterday.

250' 12/2 $144 (down from $160)
250' 14/2 $108 (down from $120)


----------



## Cosmorok (Jun 3, 2019)

I went to the wholesaler today to get a 2x 2 gang nail on boxes and 75M 14/2. I got the nail on boxes at least...

Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

SummitElectric1 said:


> NM cable prices are finally dropping...
> 
> I was in HD this morning and I noticed that prices for 250' rolls of 14/2 and 12/2 have both dropped since yesterday.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to some price drops here, I just checked online and we’re still at $160 and $120.


----------



## SummitElectric1 (Aug 8, 2016)

SummitElectric1 said:


> NM cable prices are finally dropping...
> 
> I was in HD this morning and I noticed that prices for 250' rolls of 14/2 and 12/2 have both dropped since yesterday.
> 
> ...


NM cable prices increased over the weekend here...

250' 12/2 back to $160
250' 14/2 back to $120

Prices are back to where they were in early June. I'm glad I got deposits for the next 5 weeks of confirmed projects and already purchased the wire and most other materials.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

$180 for 12/2 250 foot from Viking Electric.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Holy Chitole ! It's @backstay !

Nice to have you back


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I just saw this morning at HD $106.00 and $120.00 for 14/2 and 12/2.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Uh Huh.... I just wonder what could possibly set off all this inflation??? It's not just copper... is all over the market place.


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

My SH had the following this week:

1000' spool 12/2 NM _$562.41_
1000' spool 14/2 NM _$379.68_
250' roll 14/3 NM _$131.45_


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Around here you don't have to worry about price any longer... there is no wire to be had.

Cheers
John


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

And I am sick and tired of being told "well due to Covid-19". Everything from no help to material prices.

Our president has no clue WTF is going on in the real world of Americans.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

brian john said:


> And I am sick and tired of being told "well due to Covid-19". Everything from no help to material prices.
> 
> Our president has no clue WTF is going on in the real world of Americans.


Yeah, quite obviously it isn't covid that's the problem. And people should be very alarmed. It could get very ugly and that's not good.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

On Maria Bartoromo (sp?) she had the head of the port in long beach and he says there are port shutdowns in Asia where they close an entire port because one person gets covid and that's why we have backlog in long beach.

I say horseshit.

Close all the ports in Asia forever and that does nothing about 50 ships waiting outside long beach. If anything it should allow long beach to catch up, not get bottlenecked.


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

If a fart can punch through my pants and hit your nose while wearing a mask, I'd say the mask mandate is a complete and total failure.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm just about tempted to give the next HO'er a detailed list of the BOM and let him buy it all.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Quickservice said:


> I'm just about tempted to give the next HO'er a detailed list of the BOM and let him buy it all.


He'll probably sign up for a home depot credit card and get a better deal than you with 20% off LOL.


----------



## deltahigh360 (Oct 7, 2021)

stopped by Home Depot for some crap and this is the highest I’ve seen. I’m in a low cost of living area as well. Freaking 1/2” emt is pushing $.70/foot. 3/4” is pushing $1.10/foot. Something needs to be done and Brandon is not the man.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

brian john said:


> And I am sick and tired of being told "well due to Covid-19". Everything from no help to material prices.
> 
> *Our president has no clue *WTF is going on in the real world of Americans.


I can't believe you don't have 50 or more "thumbs up" to that statement. How pitiful has our country become that we would elect a totally senile man as president?!


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

brian john said:


> And I am sick and tired of being told "well due to Covid-19". Everything from no help to material prices.
> 
> Our president has no clue WTF is going on in the real world of Americans.


It's the whole administration. I just heard the Transportation Secretary has been on paternity leave for the last three months. Isn't this the guy who oversees the roads, rails, airports, shipping ports, basically anything that moves? Could that have any affect on the lack of supplies?


----------

